# Gecko ID



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2007)

sorry, another ID needed please! this time for a gecko.. we always get the typical geckos, asian house geckos i think, all around the house, but tonight I saw this other type, is it a velvet, or am I completly crazy? my parents said theyve seen a few lately. we had never seen these before...


----------



## boigasam (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm no expert but at a guess the main one pictured may be a Robust velvet gecko _oedura robusta_
and the other pictured a _gehyra dubia_.

pls someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2007)

is _gehyra dubia _a native species? I thought they were an introduced, 'pest' species... if not, thats awesome! theyre absolutely everywhere, and also up at townsville, in the university college


----------



## boigasam (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah they are. Where were these pics taken, Townsville?

The Asian House Gecko _hemidactylus frenatus_ is the introduced one.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2007)

These pictures were actually at home.. southside brisbane. Im only up at townsville for university


----------



## boigasam (Dec 10, 2007)

ahh ok, that makes more sense....I'm editing my post...see above!


----------



## cris (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a velvet gecko and a AHG to me(could be G.dubia though).


----------



## albino (Dec 10, 2007)

male Oedura robusta, species is abundant in woodland areas in your locality


----------



## jordo (Dec 10, 2007)

The easiest way to distinguish an AHG from a gehyra is that AHGs will have a fifth claw which is absent in the gehyra genus (which have 5 toes with one lacking a claw).


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a Robust Velvet Gecko, I see a few around here.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 10, 2007)

xshadowx said:


> is _gehyra dubia _a native species? I thought they were an introduced, 'pest' species... if not, thats awesome! theyre absolutely everywhere, and also up at townsville, in the university college



Geyra Dubia definately native. They are cute little animals.

Simone.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2007)

awesome, thanks a bunch guys!


----------

